# Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

						Kaufberatung und Tests von rund 170 Produkten: Ein PC-Upgrade ist mit viel Zeitaufwand verbunden. Die richtigen Komponenten wollen recherchiert, ihre Testwerte gesichtet werden - und ehe man sich versieht, hat man Stunden investiert und doch immer noch nicht alles entschieden. Das PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017" hilft mit auf 84 Seiten konzentrierten Produkttests und Benchmark-Ergebnissen zu allen wichtigen Komponenten weiter.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*


----------



## Leon25 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Da ich mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen möchte kommt mir diese Sonderausgabe ganz recht. Ist bestellt.


----------



## MircoSfot (13. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Leider sind da keine Gamer- Frisuren im Test!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Eine Glatze sichert die beste Aerodynamik, somit niedrigste Temperaturen und höchste Boosts!

Alles Weitere steht im Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mysterion (13. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das Heft erst dann zu bringen, wenn Custommodelle von Vega und der 1080Ti erschienen sind?


----------



## Ole_Heckl (13. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Schade bei den Sonderheften ist z.Zt. das wenn man das Magazin regelmäßig liest.das 99% der Test und "Kaufberatungen" schon mal zu lesen waren. 
Macht mal nen feines Linux Sonderheft oder so.....spart Ihr Euch das welchen alten Artikel ballern wir uns ins Sonderheft


----------



## ChrisX84 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



Mysterion schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das Heft erst dann zu bringen, wenn Custommodelle von Vega und der 1080Ti erschienen sind?



Und auch die kleinen RyZen-CPUs?


----------



## Shutterfly (14. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



Mysterion schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das Heft erst dann zu bringen, wenn Custommodelle von Vega und der 1080Ti erschienen sind?



Das ist korrekt. Grundsätzlich machen diese "Das ist der/die/das beste X von 2017" nur Sinn, wenn das Jahr auch rum ist. Aber das ist ja wie im Supermarkt: Die Weihnachts-Schokolade bekommst auch schon drei Monate früher.

Daher ruft man lieber jetzt schon mal die beste Hardware im Jahre 2017 aus, obwohl nicht einmal drei Monate rum sind. Dann gibts in drei Monaten "Die beste PC-Hardware v2" und dann irgendwann die v3... und am Ende des Jahres: "Das war die beste Hardware des Jahres 2017". Zeitgleich mit dem Sonderheft: "Das wird die beste Hardware 2018-2020"


----------



## Rubmary (14. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Daher ruft man lieber jetzt schon mal die beste Hardware im Jahre 2017 aus, obwohl nicht einmal drei Monate rum sind. Dann gibts in drei Monaten "Die beste PC-Hardware v2" und dann irgendwann die v3... und am Ende des Jahres: "Das war die beste Hardware des Jahres 2017". Zeitgleich mit dem Sonderheft: "Das wird die beste Hardware 2018-2020"



Das stimmt, somit ohne Tests vom gesamten AMD-Portfolio für dieses Jahr noch kein Kaufgrund


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



Mysterion schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, das Heft erst dann zu bringen, wenn Custommodelle von Vega und der 1080Ti erschienen sind?



Jein - wir können nicht auf Verdacht warten, bis das Jahr womöglich vorbei ist. 



Ole_Heckl schrieb:


> Schade bei den Sonderheften ist z.Zt. das wenn man das Magazin regelmäßig liest.das 99% der Test und "Kaufberatungen" schon mal zu lesen waren.
> Macht mal nen feines Linux Sonderheft oder so.....spart Ihr Euch das welchen alten Artikel ballern wir uns ins Sonderheft



Jeder, der das Monatsheft regelmäßig liest, ist sowieso IMMER auf dem neuesten Stand. 



ChrisX84 schrieb:


> Und auch die kleinen RyZen-CPUs?



Wir können nicht auf Verdacht warten, bis das Jahr womöglich vorbei ist. 



Rubmary schrieb:


> Das stimmt, somit ohne Tests vom gesamten AMD-Portfolio für dieses Jahr noch kein Kaufgrund



Für alle, die dieses Jahr gerne (Vorsicht, Sparwitz) verryzen wollen, kommt wohl noch ein eigenes, digitales Sonderheftla.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Für alle, die dieses Jahr gerne (Vorsicht, Sparwitz) verryzen wollen, kommt wohl noch ein eigenes, digitales Sonderheftla.



Na ja, in Games ryzen die AMD ja noch nicht so viel.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Ein kleiner, aber feiner Gegenbeweis: Battlefield 1 mit DLC: Neue und aktualisierte Multiplayer-CPU-Benchmarks inklusive Ryzen R7 1700 [Update] 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eine Glatze sichert die beste Aerodynamik, somit niedrigste Temperaturen und höchste Boosts!



Immer mehr Redakteure schwören auf lange Haare. Manche sogar zusätzlich auch lange Bärte! 

Werde mal eine Style Edition anregen.


----------



## Cuddleman (16. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Gut, aber ein wenig dünn, doch es reicht völlig aus.

Zu jedem einzelnen Monitor ist die Angabe des Input-Lag angegeben, aber nur bei den 4K-Modellen ist die Reaktionszeit vorhanden.
Wäre besser, beides zu lesen, denn beides zusammen ist sehr wichtig für einen Haufen an Interessenten.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Ja, wem sagste das. Die Reaktionszeit aber zuverlässig zu messen, ist etwas aufwändig, was wir bislang noch nicht hinbekommen haben. Ich arbeite dran...


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein kleiner, aber feiner Gegenbeweis: Battlefield 1 mit DLC: Neue und aktualisierte Multiplayer-CPU-Benchmarks inklusive Ryzen R7 1700 [Update]



Wie sieht das denn bei älteren Spielen aus?
Anno 2070 war ja immer ein AMD "Killer".


----------



## masterofcars (27. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Schönes Heft, Was mir gefehlt hat war ein Test über das Motherboard Asus ROG-Strix-Z270E
Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dies wäre das ideale Gaming Board mit Z270 Chipsatz. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Das Strix-Z270E haben wir bislang nicht getestet. Für weitere Tests haben zunächst auch Mainboards aus anderen Preisregionen und für andere Plattformen Priorität, so dass mittelfristig nicht mit einem Nachtest zu rechnen ist. In wie weit die Einstufung als "ideales Gaming Board" gerechtfertigt ist, kann ich unabhängig von Tests nicht sagen, da unter dieser Werbebezeichnung jeder etwas anderes versteht.


----------



## masterofcars (28. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Danke schön für die Antwort. Ich werde den Markt noch etwas beobachten bevor ich zuschlage. Erstmal darf AMD sowieso noch die Intelpreise drücken


----------



## Shutterfly (4. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Strix-Z270E haben wir bislang nicht getestet.



Da es gerade auf der Startseite wieder oben ist, eine dumme Frage: Wie wollt ihr eigentlich die beste Hardware 2017 küren, wenn ihr nicht alle Hardware aus 2017 testet?  Führt doch eigentlich das ganze Heft ad absurdum.


----------



## BiJay (4. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Da es gerade auf der Startseite wieder oben ist, eine dumme Frage: Wie wollt ihr eigentlich die beste Hardware 2017 küren, wenn ihr nicht alle Hardware aus 2017 testet?  Führt doch eigentlich das ganze Heft ad absurdum.


Na, damit sich das Teil auch das ganze Jahr verkauft, auch wenn es in wenigen Monaten nicht mehr aktuell ist. Heute braucht man schon einfach und prägnant gehaltene Titel oder Schlagzeilen, damit der Kunde anspringt. Darunter leidet eben der Wahrheitsgehalt. Ist leider überall so und jeder Verein meint da auf den Zug aufspringen zu müssen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*

Ich will ja keinen in Schutz nehmen, aber es kommt ständig neue Hardware, und irgendwann muss man ja mal ein Heft auf dem Markt werfen. Genauso verhält es sich mit der Vielzahl an Hardware, sprich die Masse an verschiedenen Mainboards etc.. Man kann unmöglich ALLES testen, das macht keine Hardwareseite/Zeitschrift. Um alles testen zu können müsste sich die PCGH Redaktion 10 mal klonen lassen. Kritik ist ja schön und gut aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Den Titel finde ich aber auch nicht so pralle, besser wäre wohl "Die derzeit beste Hardware 2017", aber das liest sich irgendwie blöd


----------



## Shutterfly (4. April 2017)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft "Die beste PC-Hardware 2017"*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Man kann unmöglich ALLES testen, das macht keine Hardwareseite/Zeitschrift.



Ich möchte das Thema nun nicht in den Off-Topic drängen aber dazu will ich doch kurz was los werden: Die Aussage von dir ist falsch. Natürlich ist es nicht unmöglich. Wieso sollte es unmöglich sein? Die Menge an Hardware-Komponenten ist endlich. Es ist sehr wohl möglich jede relevante Komponente zu testen. 

Schön das du erwähnst, dass es sonst auch keine Seite oder Zeitschrift tut. Das ist korrekt. Auch stimme ich dir zu, dass das Testen aller Hardware Unmengen an Ressourcen binden würde. 

Was mich aber einfach stört ist diese falsche Bezeichnung. Es fängt schon damit an, dass man mir verkaufen will, dass man die beste PC-Hardware 2017 kennt, obwohl das Jahr gerade frisch den vierten Monat begonnen hat. Man wählt bewusst eine falsche Überschrift, obwohl man es genau so gut auch "Hardware-Guide Q1/2017" hätte nennen können. Wieso tut man es nicht? Vermutlich war es nicht reißerisch genug.

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich schätze das Team von PCGH sehr. Man macht gute Arbeit, das will ich nicht abstreiten. Ich habe mir vorher regelmäßig auch die Gamestar gegeben aber lese deren Webseite nun kaum noch, da es dort schon fast boulevard-artig zugeht mit Clickbait, "News"-Spam und sinnlosen "Wir wollen lustig sein"-Videos.

Jedoch in diesem Punkt hätte die PCGH besser titeln können. Und ein Argument "Alle anderen machen das auch" kontere ich mit einem Spruch meiner Mutter, welche schon vor über 20 Jahren aktuell war: "Wenn andere von einer Brücke springen, springst du dann auch?". Nur weil es andere machen, muss man es nicht auch tun. 

Und mit dieser Kritik übertreibe ich es ja wohl nicht. Ich schreibe es nur im Forum. Ich schicke keine E-Mails direkt an die Redaktion, ich verschicke keine Briefbombe oder führe vor deren Tür eine Demo durch. Das wäre übertrieben


----------

